# Saint Luis Rey (Hon) Toro Cigar Review - YUMMY!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

these are a good cigar perid!

Read the full review here: Saint Luis Rey (Hon) Toro Cigar Review - YUMMY!


----------

